# Origami and Other Paper Crafts



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

This thread is to document origami stuff--useful designs, tangents, paper, thoughts, whatever.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Ah--I found the name of this box that I like and want to practice. Origami Lady Box by Bersama Jose Meeusen


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

This isn't about origami, but paper crafts.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

paper clay out of newspaper or shredded paper


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Idea:

I hate mail and I especially hate having to save it and shred it--I want to cut it all up and make that clay out of it for paper dolls--I'm actually really excited about this. 

I was also thinking about making wire flowers lately, and perhaps that could also go on the doll.


----------



## bifurcations (Jan 31, 2021)

I had a physics professor who was big into origami. It always made me want to look into it further. I found two books that have been sitting in my wishlist for a while now. They look pretty cool: 









Curved-Folding Origami Design (AK Peters/CRC Recreational Mathematics Series) 1, Mitani, Jun - Amazon.com


Curved-Folding Origami Design (AK Peters/CRC Recreational Mathematics Series) - Kindle edition by Mitani, Jun. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Curved-Folding Origami Design (AK...



smile.amazon.com













Origametry: Mathematical Methods in Paper Folding - Kindle edition by Hull, Thomas C.. Crafts, Hobbies & Home Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


Origametry: Mathematical Methods in Paper Folding - Kindle edition by Hull, Thomas C.. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Origametry: Mathematical Methods in Paper Folding.



smile.amazon.com


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I used to do this with my child when it was younger. Such cozy memory 🥰 I borrowed a book from the library


----------



## Internal (Nov 4, 2020)

_I love this method, where you build a 3D piece from small elements. It's a bit cumbersome and time-consuming, but the end result is beautiful, and you can make many different things._


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Internal said:


> _I love this method, where you build a 3D piece from small elements. It's a bit cumbersome and time-consuming, but the end result is beautiful, and you can make many different things._


It reminds me of how origami, even with one piece, seems to me--where each individual fold that intuitively doesn't really seem connected to the whole until the end. I think this is one aspect of what I like about it, because it is just this accumulation of folds or small elements that creates something so different from each individual fold/piece.

You can also build moving origami that way.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Update: I did end up ripping up mail that needed shredding, and pouring boiling water over it. 

I took some out after a short while (some I was going to leave for 24 hours to see which works better.

Then I mixed some zinc oxide in to see if it might be more clay-like? idk what I'm doing. It forms small balls but I can't get the paper pieces to be super smooth--it's still lumpy (I don't want to use my blender for paper). Still, I made a few small egg-shaped things, they break apart easier though. The zinc oxide is tremendously white and stained all the old paper white, which is a bit excessive for the need.)

I want to try to create a paper clay with flour next--because the one with just paper and zinc breaks apart fairly easy, though so far the eggs are staying together.






It doesn't have to be super strong to go with origami clothing--I want to try to use chiyogami paper for clothing, because I find it too beautiful to want to fold it up a lot.


----------



## ESFJMouse (Oct 13, 2020)

I have a great appreciation for people who are skilled at paper crafts, they are very hard to master. I have only really explored FIMO modelling but did it as a child so can make miniatures now. Clay is easier to work with than paper IMHO.


----------

